

Ask HN: What JavaScript libraries should I use to create an interactive 3d map? - agnivade

I don&#x27;t need to access geo-location data. Lets say I want to create an indoor map of a house.<p>I have a data model of the dimensional data of the house(length, breadth, height, rooms ..etc). What should I use to create an interactive map to show the house ?<p>I have mainly decided on using d3 and threejs. But I don&#x27;t have any experience in this area and would love to hear opinions from you guys.
======
skwrls
Check out Esri's Javascript API, the 4.0 Beta supports 3d geometries. Though
not sure about displaying an indoor map.

Main page:
[https://developers.arcgis.com/javascript/beta/](https://developers.arcgis.com/javascript/beta/)

Sample: [http://developers.arcgis.com/javascript/beta/sample-
code/san...](http://developers.arcgis.com/javascript/beta/sample-
code/sandbox/sandbox.html?sample=sample-code/source-code/3d/scene-
layer/index.html)

There is also the CityEngine Web Viewer, though not really a library:
[http://www.arcgis.com/apps/CEWebViewer/viewer.html?3dWebScen...](http://www.arcgis.com/apps/CEWebViewer/viewer.html?3dWebScene=9c0e319bfaff4d33a0fe2da97c2c3fd7)

